# RCI DVC Points



## Letnes (Oct 25, 2021)

I had to transfer some points I could not use last year, due to the pandemic to RCI. I wanted to confirm that if I have to cancel an RCI reservation I can do it up to 45 days before the check-in date and I will get all of my points back according to the DVC RCI Disclosure guide.

It looks like the standard RCI cancellation is if you cancel 61 days or more you get 70% back. 15 to 60 days you get 50% back

Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 25, 2021)

The DVC disclosure guide should be correct.  You can also double check before you do the final confirmation to click on the Booking with confidence tab (on the right over the confirm tab. It will explain the 24 hr grace period and any other deadlines that may apply.


----------



## Firepath (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes, you’ll get the points back if they’re insured. And you can buy that insurance right up to the last minute, so it might be with it. Just know that it can take a while, even a long time, to get the points back and I would recommend you take a screenshot first. Good luck to you.


----------



## noreenkate (Oct 31, 2021)

On another thread they had mentioned that there was a- RCI DISCLOSURE GUIDE- Guess what we have one to and it explained a lot about how the program works for us

I don't know all that much about RCI- as I have never used it but incase anyone else is interested I got there by logging in through dvc and at the bottom of the page there is a hyperlink ( if thats the correct term )



			https://b2b.rci.com/static/docs/namer/en_US/DVCDisclosureGuideDVC.pdf


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 14, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> On another thread they had mentioned that there was a- RCI DISCLOSURE GUIDE- Guess what we have one to and it explained a lot about how the program works for us
> 
> I don't know all that much about RCI- as I have never used it but incase anyone else is interested I got there by logging in through dvc and at the bottom of the page there is a hyperlink ( if thats the correct term )
> 
> ...


I'd just note that this disclosure is from 2013.  I don't know if there is an update floating around but I did note the old exchange fee structure was referenced the $190 fee was still split between the depositor and exchanger, Today all of it falls on the exchanger.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 14, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> I'd just note that this disclosure is from 2013.  I don't know if there is an update floating around but I did note the old exchange fee structure was referenced the $190 fee was still split between the depositor and exchanger, Today all of it falls on the exchanger.



that link comes directly from the portal through DVC-
first one to admit I don’t ever deposit to RCI lol never have enough points- and the portal is pretty clunky IMO - I only peek in for “last call & extras”-

it is very possible that is not the updated version - @JohnB3  where would we find the updated information?


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 14, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> that link comes directly from the portal through DVC-
> first one to admit I don’t ever deposit to RCI lol never have enough points- and the portal is pretty clunky IMO - I only peek in for “last call & extras”-
> 
> it is very possible that is not the updated version - @JohnB3  where would we find the updated information?


I tried to follow the current link on the DVC website and got a broken page so like most Disney IT it is a mess .  The change in fee structure is highlighted on the DVC RCI page so perhaps that document is the most recent thing they have I just looked thru and near the bottom was a letter from KPMG with an audit date of 2013. as a result I wanted to make sure anyone who read it considered the vintage


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 14, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> I tried to follow the current link on the DVC website and got a broken page so like most Disney IT it is a mess .  The change in fee structure is highlighted on the DVC RCI page so perhaps that document is the most recent thing they have I just looked thru and near the bottom was a letter from KPMG with an audit date of 2013. as a result I wanted to make sure anyone who read it considered the vintage


Using a different browser I found this one, which looks current


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 14, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> like most Disney IT it is a mess



- after last update I have an Aulani contract that I never purchased…with 0 points 

Alright so next stupid question-

So is the DVC - Rci portal just clunky or is it like this with all versions…


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 14, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> - after last update I have an Aulani contract that I never purchased…with 0 points
> 
> Alright so next stupid question-
> 
> So is the DVC - Rci portal just clunky or is it like this with all versions…


DVC (and all of Disney IT) is bad and RCI IT is bad as well so hard to say which is worse or when the clunkness come from (says the 40 year retired IT guy ).  I access RCI both thru DVC (although rarely) and often directly due to having RCI points separately.  Within RCI regularly I don't see availability when searching for an exchange but if I call up the resort (often SSR, DV06) thru the resort directory I can see and book inventory.  In all, its hard to assign blame when it feels like I'm dealing with the keystone cops .  That being said I enjoy both RCI and DVC so it really a minor annoyance to me and really just part of the game


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 14, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> DVC (and all of Disney IT) is bad and RCI IT is bad as well so hard to say which is worse or when the clunkness come from (says the 40 year retired IT guy ). I access RCI both thru DVC (although rarely) and often directly due to having RCI points separately. Within RCI regularly I don't see availability when searching for an exchange but if I call up the resort (often SSR, DV06) thru the resort directory I can see and book inventory. In all, its hard to assign blame when it feels like I'm dealing with the keystone cops . That being said I enjoy both RCI and DVC so it really a minor annoyance to me and really just part of the game



i have my small OKW points that I abuse regularly and often…but I just purchased resale Wyndham and VV and I am trying to learn all I can on how to work the exchange companies…by the time the Wyndham account is active I will mostly have to deposit to RCI…The VV I can’t figure a timeline for transferring ownership soo again readying to avoid laundry


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 14, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> i have my small OKW points that I abuse regularly and often…but I just purchased resale Wyndham and VV and I am trying to learn all I can on how to work the exchange companies…by the time the Wyndham account is active I will mostly have to deposit to RCI…The VV I can’t figure a timeline for transferring ownership soo again readying to avoid laundry


In general I keep my DVC points for DVC and I don't often use them to go to SSR. DVC points are easy to rent so I generally don't consider depositing them to RCI.  I have both an RCI points account and I also have a Marriott Week for II.  I get a lot of mileage out of my RCI points I expect your Wyndham points will work about like my grandview points do and you will be able to get SSR & OKW regularly if you want and sometimes AKL and if you are lucky BWV & BRV rarely.  Follow the sighting page as there is a bunch of good stuff over there.  I think there is inventory that does not match OGS (the old hands/experts talk about points and weeks inventory behaving differently, I can see both with my points account but I think OGS only matches on one).  Good luck, try not to get addicted as it a tough habit to kick


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 15, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> after last update I have an Aulani contract that I never purchased…with 0 points


I agree Disney IT is a mess, but have you purchased one-time use points this use year? Disney sells their own points for those and has started listing the resort they came from as a home resort on the member’s website. Our account shows an Aulani home resort too, for OTUP we bought for a reservation at CCV this month.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 15, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I agree Disney IT is a mess, but have you purchased one-time use points this use year? Disney sells their own points for those and has started listing the resort they came from as a home resort on the member’s website. Our account shows an Aulani home resort too, for OTUP we bought for a reservation at CCV this month.



well that’s new, 4 day weekend @ VGC 210 didn’t cut it so yup OTUP…lol I always seem to be purchasing OTUP…


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 15, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> In general I keep my DVC points for DVC and I don't often use them to go to SSR. DVC points are easy to rent so I generally don't consider depositing them to RCI.  I have both an RCI points account and I also have a Marriott Week for II.  I get a lot of mileage out of my RCI points I expect your Wyndham points will work about like my grandview points do and you will be able to get SSR & OKW regularly if you want and sometimes AKL and if you are lucky BWV & BRV rarely.  Follow the sighting page as there is a bunch of good stuff over there.  I think there is inventory that does not match OGS (the old hands/experts talk about points and weeks inventory behaving differently, I can see both with my points account but I think OGS only matches on one).  Good luck, try not to get addicted as it a tough habit to kick



lots Of great info thanks…no expert but OKW SSR AKV (kidani) have the most rooms in general so I would think that’s why they would show up more…we do just fine @ 7month window getting where we want - except VGC…that took nearly 5 years with a continuous search on the stalking app…to piece together a trip.

I have no intention of using Wyndham  RCI  to get to DVC - I am actually hoping to use them for vacation besides Disney-- 210pts for group  of 5 does far at some resorts and doesn’t allow us options to go other places... hence the Wyndham. We are a bit of a nutty family - AP holders for  Disney, Universal, Dollywood, Bush Gardens (11 park access )  & America the beautiful lifetime access. 

For example- Aulani is beautiful and enjoyed it very much but I think I might get some similar quality resorts with weeklong stays and or larger rooms. That means I having been paying hotel rates at the other locations - after DVC pts are gone… 

I also picked up a VV Williamsburg EOY contract - for access to II  getaways. I have been watching those sightings threads and have them bookmarked. Problem at least for me is its difficult to understand without actually having access to the programs…  I am a visual learner (yes I am still reading old fashioned travel guides) and other than Destination Timeshare videos on YouTube there isnt much on “how too”- I have read tried to read the articles in the stickies and the RCI one is beyond my level of beginner.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 15, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> lots Of great info thanks…no expert but OKW SSR AKV (kidani) have the most rooms in general so I would think that’s why they would show up more…we do just fine @ 7month window getting where we want - except VGC…that took nearly 5 years with a continuous search on the stalking app…to piece together a trip.
> 
> I have no intention of using Wyndham  RCI  to get to DVC - I am actually hoping to use them for vacation besides Disney-- 210pts for group  of 5 does far at some resorts and doesn’t allow us options to go other places... hence the Wyndham. We are a bit of a nutty family - AP holders for  Disney, Universal, Dollywood, Bush Gardens (11 park access )  & America the beautiful lifetime access.
> 
> ...


RCI and II for me are entirely different animals I like and use both but its two sets of skills with which to get proficient.  For me points (RCI) are more flexible but the quality in II is hard to beat. I think VV williamsburg is one of those resorts that can trade in both systems so that's a nice option to have


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 15, 2021)

@JohnB3 - just curious looking at your signature- when you stay DVC on RCI are you still able to take advantage of owner perks like Top of the World Lounge or Member activities like the wine tastings ect…


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 15, 2021)

I think so (never tried top of the world as we don't go to MK often and it was closed the last couple of times we have been in the area) I'm white card so no membership extras no mater how I stay but when I'm on site I'm an owner staying at DVC and get the white card benefits.  I generally use free parking at the parks and not most of the others but once you link the reservation in MDE Disney knows you re one of there own


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 16, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> @JohnB3 - just curious looking at your signature- when you stay DVC on RCI are you still able to take advantage of owner perks like Top of the World Lounge or Member activities like the wine tastings ect…


Sorry, only DVC owners get DVC perks - although there are reports of guests staying on points (with the owner or without) getting discounts because MDE says they’re staying on a DVC points reservation. TOTWL still hasn’t reopened, and there’s much speculation about what will be done with the space.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 16, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Sorry, only DVC owners get DVC perks - although there are reports of guests staying on points (with the owner or without) getting discounts because MDE says they’re staying on a DVC points reservation. TOTWL still hasn’t reopened, and there’s much speculation about what will be done with the space.


I am a DVC owner who sometimes exchange in via RCI, I thought the question was did I get any owner benefit when exchanging in and I think I get the benefits my ownership is entitled to (post 2016 resale) no matter how I get there, but I've not tried to use many so I could easily misunderstand and like you I don't think non owning exchangers get more than the free parking and early/late admission benefit.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 16, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> I am a DVC owner who sometimes exchange in via RCI, I thought the question was did I get any owner benefit when exchanging in and I think I get the benefits my ownership is entitled to (post 2016 resale) no matter how I get there, but I've not tried to use many so I could easily misunderstand and like you I don't think non owning exchangers get more than the free parking and early/late admission benefit.


Yes, as an owner you get all DVC owner benefits no matter how you booked your resort. Non-owners only get the privileges associated with staying in a deluxe Disney resort, not the DVC owner privileges or benefits.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 16, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Non-owners only get the privileges associated with staying in a deluxe Disney resort, not the DVC owner privileges or benefits.


There is one exception to this: non-owners staying on a points reservation (as guests of an owner, renting from an owner, or RCI inbounds) do not pay for resort parking. At least, not so far.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 16, 2021)

i asked the question directly at @JohnB3 ( thank you for your answer ) because he is an owner…I never inquired about non-owners just his perspective as a DVC owner staying thro RCI…i asked this as an owner that often does activities offered to owners and when and if they come back is a whole different thread….

- FWIW parking isn’t a perk or privilege it’s part of our dues/maintenance fees.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 17, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> i asked the question directly at @JohnB3 ( thank you for your answer ) because he is an owner…I never inquired about non-owners just his perspective as a DVC owner staying thro RCI…i asked this as an owner that often does activities offered to owners and when and if they come back is a whole different thread….
> 
> - FWIW parking isn’t a perk or privilege it’s part of our dues/maintenance fees.


I'm sorry if I offended you by answering - I too am a DVC owner who trades in via RCI occasionally.  I didn't realize you were an owner as well.  In future I guess I'll keep in mind that if you ask a question of a specific poster, no one else need reply.


----------

